# Black Elephant Saloon picnic flask from Texas



## texaswhiskeybottles

Here is my newest flask added to my Texas whiskey collection. It has applied top with no air vents on the bottle and no trade mark on the bottom. It has never been in the ground and I would date it to late 1880's to early 1890's. The saloon was in business from 1883-1916. I collect Texas whiskey bottles, shot glasses or corkscrews if you have any for sale. Thanks


----------



## 2find4me

Nice one, Black Elephant is an interesting name.


----------



## andy volkerts

gotta love that name!!!! great flask TWB!!


----------



## sandchip

Super sweet!


----------



## nhpharm

That is very cool!  I'm in Texas as well, and we've dug privies with 50+ pumpkinseed flasks in them and as I pull out each one, I hope for embossing.  No such luck though...doesn't seem like our area had any embossed pumpkinseed flasks.


----------



## texaswhiskeybottles

I've been collecting Texas whiskey bottles for over 17yrs. I know of only 8 embossed TX pumpkinseed flasks. I have 2 of them, they are very rare. Do you have any TX whiskey bottles?


----------



## Goodman

This is my only Texas embossed whiskey flask. J.A. Miller From Houston. There was and may still be one on eBay. It started several months ago at over 100$ but has been relisted several times. I was watching to see what it goes for.


----------



## nhpharm

The only ones I have are the really common Miller from Houston, a Morris T. Gombert from Houston (which seems to be pretty hard to find though it isn't much to look at), a Sweet Revenge from Galveston, and three variations of the B.A. Cook Brookhills from Galveston.


----------



## nhpharm

Here is a photo of my Brookhill flasks.  Two variations of the half pint and a pint.  Very hard to find these and even harder to find them without damage.  I have the smaller of the Sweet Revenge flasks...I've heard there is a larger one but I've never seen one.


----------



## ACLbottles

Awesome flask! I'm also located in Texas, and I'm actually in Athens which is about 40 minutes west of Tyler. I'd love to see some more pictures of your flasks if you'd be willing to post more!


----------



## texaswhiskeybottles

*Here are acouple of my Texas whiskey bottles!*



The Black Elephant, Iron Front & the Sedberry flasks are my rarest bottles. I have 28 Texas whiskey/saloon bottles, 40 Texas pre pro shot glasses and 10 Texas corkscrews.  I've been collecting since I got out of the Marine Corps in 1998.


----------



## texaswhiskeybottles

nhpharm, 
     You listed some good bottles, unfortunately I have those bottles. I know a couple of collectors that might be interested in them.


----------



## nhpharm

We dig the smaller Sweet Revenge bottles from time to time but not the larger size...nice pair!  The B.A. Cook bottles (the Sweet Revenge and Brookhill bottles) all come out of circa 1910-1915 holes.


----------



## anj2006

Thats a nice and interesting piece!


----------



## Bass Assassin

Those are nice flasks. Like those backwards "n's" in Anderson.


----------



## Privyprowlerz

*that is an awesome pumpkinseed. you are in a great collecting category. very cool.

wish you lots of luck filling in the blank spots.

Jim *


----------



## texaswhiskeybottles

Hey nhpharm,    
How much do you want for all three of the B.A. Cook bottles? I know a collector who is interested in them. 

Thanks , ken


----------



## nhpharm

Ken,

I appreciate the interest but I'm not selling them at this time.  If I happen to dig a duplicate I'll let you know for sure...


----------



## texaswhiskeybottles

I would like to have pictures of any TX whiskey bottles, jugs, mini jugs and shot glasses you have or your friends have. I'm putting a website together with all the TX bottles, jugs, mini jugs and shot glasses I can get my hands on. I will have have all the city directories and Texas gazetteer and Brad dunn info on TX saloons. And also a link where you can get all the TX Sanborn maps that are available.
 I've been collecting since 98 when I got out of the Marine Corps. Any info you can share would be appreciated. Thanks for the help 
This is what I have now
1. Whiskey bottle 115
2. Jug 104
3. mini 154


----------



## sandchip

My one and only Texas bottle.  I stopped by a shop in Americus, Ga. one day for the first time, didn't see much at all, and asked the owner if he had any bottles.  He said that he had a few in back (not many, maybe one box).  One of the bottles was a only known pint Americus flask, which he eventually sold to me.  I stopped by a couple of months later and he had another box in back that a old fella had come walking up the street toting on his shoulder.  In it was the Holley and a half-pint version of the Americus flask of which there are only a handful known.  He my bes' friend, now!


----------

